# thumb release



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been thinking about switching to a thumb release. I was wondering what you all have experienced as far as pro's and con's.


----------



## Wake19 (Apr 5, 2013)

You should look into a back tension release. I just switched from a trigger release and my form is way better much more consistent. 

A lot of guys are intimidated by them (don't want to punch self in face) but there isn't a whole lot to worry about. I picked one up used for cheap and am not going back.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You can shoot s thumb like a back tension if you set it up properly and dont learn to shoot it by pressing the thumb trigger.
Huh?

Once you learn how to punch or press the thumb it leads to punching. 

Its all about the set up. Set the thumb tension so its on the stiff side. Pull the bow back and place thumb on release "dont press trigger" just aim. It will go off eventually without pressing the thumb! Now if it didnt go off quick enough and your shot starts to deteriorate set the trigger so it goes off quicker and then just aim until it goes off with the speed you desire.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I much prefer the thumb release to trigger releases. My shooting improved overnight when I got one. I'm sure each person is different.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been hunting with a Just Cuz for the last 9 years. I would never have some trash strapped to my wrist ever again. Target shooters use hand held releases for a reason.....they are more accurate. So why would I want any different in the field???


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the thumb release. I feel like with a trigger release it gets in the way of my form when shooting a rifle and visa versa. 

Another advantage is I can keep my release clipped to the bow while sitting in my blind, and have my hand free. I don't have to keep my wrist attached to the bow. Go to your local pro-shop and shoot one a few times, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ishi, the last Yana Indian, used his thumb as a release. It worked great. I prefer three fingers, one over, two under...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ishi, the last Yana Indian, used his thumb as a release. It worked great. I prefer three fingers, one over, two under...


I prefer the Medatrainian grip also. Tex, how many mechanical parts are in our releases to go wrong?.....bwaaaahaaaa.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

how many feet per second do your bows shoot? bwaaahaaaaa


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

How many animals has tex killed with his "slow" bow? shot placement and time in the field are more important than speed. BWAAAHAAHAA


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Really, I would have never thought that shot placement was more important than speed. Thanks for clearing that up. I was wondering about the effectiveness of thumb releases in the field, not what finger to put where.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Chuck. You started a big ball rolling here... I've been attending a bunch of online seminars and in-person coaching education about this topic to aid in our growing the sport of target archery and in turn hunting. I can't say it any better than the pros in the attached video links, but I'll try to put it in my own words in summary:

There are two types of release aid... trigger (index, middle finger, thumb, pinky, button, hinge) and tru "Tension" or spring loaded releases. ALL OF THEM ARE BACK TENSION because we use our back to pull and hold the bow, and the act of either relaxing or tensing different muscles activates the release.

Handheld or "T" handle releases CAN help to teach your muscles a "surprise" release which helps reduce or even eliminate the anticipatory tensing of the muscles in your bow arm or bow/release hand which is what causes "Target Panic" or "Trigger Punch" - knowing when your trigger is going to go off.

The moment you attempt to force-fire a shot by squeezing your trigger (whichever one you use it'll end up with the same result) your mind sends electric pulses to the rest of the active muscles in your back, shoulders, heart, arms, hands and fingers of BOTH arms which causes you to pull or punch the trigger, leading more often than not to a miss.

Dietmar Trillus won Vegas using a wrist strap Tru-Ball Short-n-Sweet trigger finger release in 2011. The key to accurate shooting regardless of what kind of release you use, is to learn proper release aid mechanics and training your muscles to slowly and smoothly allowing the release aid to do it's work without you negatively influencing it - the same is true of the bow... The major reason target shooters use a "t-handle" release is that it eliminates most of the sensitive tissue in the ends of your fingers from telling your brain how much pressure you're putting on the trigger and allows proper tensioning and relaxation of muscles to produce a repeatable surprise shot.

Just some food for thought, the arrow is going where you told it to, unless you "let it go" without influencing it at which time it will go where it is supposed to go.

Here is some great support video from Vegas 2013 (I was there-great seminar  













I am still looking for the link to the ATA shooter seminar I went to.. it was great as well.


----------

